# Poached Eggs



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 22, 2009)

I love these as an alternative to the over-easy variety. A lot less grease.
Don't get me wrong, I still enjoy a fried egg.

Do you like them? If so, what are some recipes/ways you enjoy them?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE poached eggs.  I will use either toast or a toasted English Muffin then start layering with a protein if I'm using one (bacon, Canadian Bacon, which is my favorite, or other breakfast protein you like), a thick slide of tomato then topped with the poached egg.

Instead of the protein you could spoon some creamed spinach with some chunked artichoke hearts in its place.

My favorite is simply the bread product, fat slice of tomato, poached egg, and a little pat of butter.

A poached egg on top of a bowl of cheesy garlicky grits - HEAVEN!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

A Toasted English Muffin....2 Poached Eggs....Top With a nice ladle of Red Beans with all of their meats and juices....Pass the Hot Sauce!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Poaching is an underutilized and wonderful method
of cooking delicate flavors like eggs and chicken and fish.
Not the easiest method to master.
When poaching eggs some add vinegar to the water - some
'gather' the whites together with a spoon after they hit the water.
some create a vortex in the poaching liquid before adding the eggs.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2009)

Cook some farfalle, or whatever pasta you have, drain it, add some good olive oil or butter, some snipped chives, grated Gruyere, and top with your poached egg.  When you cut into the soft yolk, it makes a sauce for the pasta.  A classic Pepin dish, so good.  

Make a classic Eggs Benedict, but instead of ham, use crab meat.  A bit of hot sauce in your hollandaise would do very nicely.

Make a very shallow highly spiced tomato / bread pudding and top it with the poached egg.  They go great with tomatoes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

A nice large Johnny Cake ---- Two Poached Eggs ---- A nice ladle of Corned Beef Hash ---- Pass The Hot Sauce


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2009)

GACK!  How could I forget corned beef hash????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

A fried Grits Patty....Two Poached Eggs...A nice ladle of Shrimp Creole --- Pass the Hot Sauce...



(Miss Bean..Will you pick up another bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce...I think we gonna need it.)


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 22, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> Poaching is an underutilized and wonderful method
> of cooking delicate flavors like eggs and chicken and fish.
> Not the easiest method to master.
> When poaching eggs some add vinegar to the water - some
> ...


My method...

I heat 2 inches (about) of water in a pan to boiling in a skillet (12-inch), then reduce heat. Break each egg into a custard cup. Hold cup up close to water's surface, and slip egg egg into water. Cook uncovered about 7 minutes or until whites are set and yolks are thickened. Remove eggs with slotted spoon


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 22, 2009)

Canadian bacon, red beans, grits patty, corned beef hash, shrimp creole, farfalle with Gruyere!  Yum, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2009)

The world is your oyster ( or poached egg).


----------



## jabbur (Feb 22, 2009)

I like mine on toast.  I butter the toast and spread with grape jelly then layer the poached egg on top.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 22, 2009)

I like mine on top of good, crusty homemade corned beef hash.  Here's a good recipe: Food Wishes Video Recipes - Free Video Recipe Blog


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2009)

Eggs Benedict, Eggs Florentine, Lyonnaise Salad. . . .


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 22, 2009)

Poach a couple of eggs in a pan of pisto. I had this just the other morning, as I had some leftover pisto. Serve with crusty bread.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 22, 2009)

I certainly like poached egg, simple and delicious, I mostly eat it with whole wheat english muffin.


----------

